# Autocruise Starburst



## robwat

My wife and I are inching toward buying our first motorhome and we are looking at the Starburst and the Ace Airstream. I was wondering if anyone could give us a heads up on the Ebersbacher system used on the Autocruise range. Any other comments on these two vans would be appreciated. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Bernies

Hi Robwat,

I think we have a similar heating system on our Trigano - a diesel powered blown air system.

Its brilliant, I think it is anyway, we have a vent which blows warm air into the toilet and heats up the loo seat, and when its snowing outside its just the business!
:lol:

Bernie's OH


----------



## bazzal

Hi Robwat, 

I have an ebersbacher heating/hot water unit fitted to my Autocruise Sarasota and can say that it works very well although it is a bit noisy when it starts up but you get used to it. The good thing about this system is that you can have it on when driving, we went to Austria for christmas last year and had the heating on for 2 weeks without turning it off(except when on the ferry) and worked fine and kept us nice and warm, outside temp -10. 

Cheers Baz.................. :lol:


----------



## robwat

*Autocruise heating*

Thanks to all for the info. Am I correct in assuming that the Hot water/Heating system only uses the Ebersbacher or is it a dual sytem?


----------



## DaveandTina

Hi Robwat
We bought our Starburst in June 06 and it has performed brilliantly over the last year.We use ours all through the year and we have not had any problems.The Ebersbacher is a dual system that uses the diesel when not on hook up and electric when hooked up.Only tried it once on the diesel but it performed well and is quick at heating the water.During the winter months we tend to use a small fan heater or a small oil filled radiator.
Overall we are very satisfied with our Starburst and I can recommend it.
As we only live about 8miles from the factory where they are built we took ours there for its first habitation check where we found that the service and backup from Autocruise was excellent and they sorted out a couple of very minor niggles we had without any quibble .


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Autocruise heating*



robwat said:


> Thanks to all for the info. Am I correct in assuming that the Hot water/Heating system only uses the Ebersbacher or is it a dual sytem?


I believe that the heating system is model specific - some may have electric and diesel power.

Russell


----------



## peterandirene

In my opinion comparing Autocruise and Ace Airstream is no contest. Autocruise wins hands down in quality. Like comparing Asda with Waitrose!

Peter
(dictated by Cabby) who is sitting by me right now!


----------



## grumpyman

Thirdid by Grumpy


----------



## 106480

DO NOT BUY Ace Airstream if you want trouble free motoring.

Just sold my Autocruise Starquest for a Ace Airstream630  big mistake. At least the Autocruise worked well as a motorhome with very little trouble and super service when needed from Autocruise.

Remember that Ace is Swift group and you can read all the trouble in the forum about them and please do not buy from Brownhills unless you have a tame solicitor on hand. :wink:


----------



## ghw2000

Hi. We've just purchased an Airstream 680FB (FB is fixed bed) and we love it. The Ace Airstream range of low profiles are really aimed at couples who like to tour with little weight - the true essence of motorhoming in my opinion.

The Airstream has lots of onboard storage. In fact we havent used half of it, taking only what we need for our trip in terms of food, clothing, etc.

The motorhome is also a joy to drive - again aimed at the tourer.
Its beautiful to look at and confirmed in the many admiring comments, glances and enthusiasts who stop to peruse wherever we go.

Whatever your final decision, you should look and test drive this fabulous motorhome - one of the very few motorhomes to get 5 star rating in a review in Practical Motorhome magazine.


----------



## ghw2000

*Ace Airstream Quality Questions*

We recently took ownership of our 2008 model Ace Airstream 680FB with absolutely no problems with electrics or anything else. Brilliant motorhome that received 5 star rating in an indepth magazine review.


----------



## 116601

*Airstream 680FB user*

We have had an Airstream 680FB since 2007, and it has been back to the dealer 4 times (sorry 5 times after the latest trip). We have however just completed a 3 month trip in Europe covering 8000 miles and 9 countries, and basically loved the van, despite coming back with a 15 point list of items for rectification, most of which we identified during the first week of the trip. Despite this all the items are fairly trivial (except for a badly fitting side door and water penetration on the rear panel). The van drives like a dream, is a super home to live in, and the layout is exactly right for us. We call the van our Tardis, as there is so much storage that things just keep disappearing into cupboards. We bought from Glossop Caravans who have done an excellent job of rectifying Swift's poor quality control, so I can recommend the van to anyone provided you have the patience to keep sending the vehicle back for warranty items to be rectified. We did send a complaint letter to Swift's MD, but are still waiting for a response.


----------

